# Router Bit Shark Nose Profile - does it exist?



## logitect (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi there,

Can anyone please suggest a source for a router bit with a shark nose profile? - I can't seem to find it anywhere on the internet (yet it is a fairly common profile in the stone world for edging benchtops). In case the attached jpg doesn't show, it's essentially a 45 degree chamfer with the sharp edge rounded over i.e. bullnose. I'm trying to make handleless drawer fronts (18mm MDF).

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/tips.

Chris.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm no expert but I haven't seen a bit like that. You could use a chamfer bit followed by a small bullnose bit. Alternatively you could cut the angle on a tablesaw with a high fence, again followed by a small bullnose router bit.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Although that exact profile may or may not exist, there are plenty of other choices in door/drawer edge bits that accomplish the same thing


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the bevel is 45 degrees*

Do that laying flat on the table saw. Then round over the sharp edge using one of these:










or this:









Sand the intersection smooth and you will be pretty close.


----------

